# Luxating patella



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate. Bailey's surgeries were all successful. He already had arthritis, which made recreating the groove more difficult, and it filled in again...what you're vet is hoping to prevent by working quickly. After a week keeping Bailey quiet was the biggest problem. The vet who did the surgeries recently sent me this link

http://www.orthopets.com/

We'd talked about braces at the time but couldn't find any. It's another expense, but cheaper than a potential repeat surgery. In a young dog, I'd be in like a shot.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I actually just scheduled her appt for next Tuesday. I feel so awful about doing this to her, but I know it's in her best interest.  I want to avoid arthritis, but gosh, she is so young to be having knee surgery.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate. The surgery has a high success rate. Will the breeder help, given that this is a herditary problem?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I wouldn't hesitate. The surgery has a high success rate. Will the breeder help, given that this is a herditary problem?


I don't know... I only found out today so I haven't had the opportunity to contact them. Unfortunately, I do know that another puppy from the same litter has the same issue, and the breeder only offered to replace the puppy - which I would obviously never do. It would be fantastic if they helped me out, but it doesn't sound like they will.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The vet Riley, westie, went to said the surgery is optional. I'm wondering why your vet said you should do it ASAP? 

Riley's vet said even his mom's own dogs didn't get the surgery done.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bock said:


> The vet Riley, westie, went to said the surgery is optional. I'm wondering why your vet said you should do it ASAP?
> 
> Riley's vet said even his mom's own dogs didn't get the surgery done.


She said we should have it done very soon because Flora's knee is slipping out of place 3-5 times a day, and she said at that rate Flora could not only develop really bad arthritis, but she also runs the risk of damaging her... ACL? I think it's called that.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> I don't know... I only found out today so I haven't had the opportunity to contact them. Unfortunately, I do know that another puppy from the same litter has the same issue, and the breeder only offered to replace the puppy - which I would obviously never do. It would be fantastic if they helped me out, but it doesn't sound like they will.


Do contact the breeder, so they will know, as it does sound like a problem with this litter. Also, many times the offer of a replacement puppy does not mean you have to return your puppy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Do contact the breeder, so they will know, as it does sound like a problem with this litter. Also, many times the offer of a replacement puppy does not mean you have to return your puppy.


Oh yes, I have every intention of letting them know about this. It's too bad that it seems to be a problem, the mom and dad of the litter are both quite beautiful.

I don't understand the replacement puppy deal... I certainly don't want a second puppy - would they just refund the money? I don't want to come across like I'm expecting money from them or anything; I know luxating patella isn't really something you can test for so I don't blame them at all or expect anything from them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh yes, I have every intention of letting them know about this. It's too bad that it seems to be a problem, the mom and dad of the litter are both quite beautiful.
> 
> I don't understand the replacement puppy deal... I certainly don't want a second puppy - would they just refund the money? I don't want to come across like I'm expecting money from them or anything; I know luxating patella isn't really something you can test for so I don't blame them at all or expect anything from them.


Actually, it can be tested for. Unfortunately, it is being seen in more GR's. It's not a required clearance, but if breeders continue to breed dogs that are producing it (and know that they are), we'll see even more of it and then may find it will be enough of an issue to recommend it be regularly done.

http://www.offa.org/patluxinfo.html


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Anyone have experience with the surgery? Flora was diagnosed today with a luxating patella in her left hindleg and the vet recommended surgery as soon as possible.
> 
> What is the recovery like? She said around 6 weeks of limited exercise, but will Flora be able to walk? Any information would be really helpful, thank you in advance.


Our previous golden had the surgery on her left leg when she was 1 1/2 year old. It was so long ago I don't remember the recovery period but she lived to be 14 1/2 without ever having another problem with it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, it can be tested for. Unfortunately, it is being seen in more GR's. It's not a required clearance, but if breeders continue to breed dogs that are producing it (and know that they are), we'll see even more of it and then may find it will be enough of an issue to recommend it be regularly done.
> 
> http://www.offa.org/patluxinfo.html


Thank you for that site. One thing my vet didn't do was give Flora a "grade" for her luxating patella. I think it was probably a lower grade because she could move the kneecap manually and it would slide back into place, but it's occurring so frequently that she wanted surgery done. Yesterday I think Flora luxated about 6 times.

Anyhow, I did email Flora's breeder yesterday evening, so I'll see how they respond. I respect her breeder so I hope that they will think hard about continuing to breed that particular pair of dogs together, but I suppose that decision is up to them.



jenlaur said:


> Our previous golden had the surgery on her left leg when she was 1 1/2 year old. It was so long ago I don't remember the recovery period but she lived to be 14 1/2 without ever having another problem with it.


That's what I want to hear! I'm such a worrywart - I'm already getting worked up over the "what if it happens to her other leg!?" question. I'm glad your golden girl lived a long happy life after her surgery.


----------



## JosiesMommy (Aug 7, 2013)

*13-month with luxating patellas*

My 13-month old Josie Mae was just diagnosed with luxating patellas. It is mostly in her right hind leg, but still occuring in her left. This occurs at least 3 times a day now. Her regular veterinarian did not recommend surgery at this point because her ligaments haven't torn and she doesn't seem to be in much pain. He recommended Dasuquin with MSM from NutraMax Laboratories and that is it at this point. My husband and I are currently in the process of setting up an appointment with a specialist to get a second opinion. Good luck to you all! 

Morgan *****
Bethel, Delaware


----------

